
QGrid: An interactive grid for sorting, filtering, and editing DataFrames - jonbaer
https://github.com/quantopian/qgrid
======
somada141
That is gorgeous, great work! Just gave it a go in conda and it worked like a
charm.

------
wenc
FYI: there is a similar implementation of an table widget ("Interactive
Tables") in BeakerX [1].

[1] [http://beakerx.com/](http://beakerx.com/)

~~~
bdvir
do you have experience with both? what are the differences?

